# Help me pick a hull paint color for My Jhonsen skiff ???



## rexpollock (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Help me pick a hull paint color ???*

some more pics
http://img521.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=photo0051j.jpg


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome looking boat. Welcome to the forum, Do you have any build pics before/after? Please share if you do. 

Color I'm partial to baby/ light blue..... I know someone who will say paint it black ;D


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

i have a johnsen skiff also. look at saltyguys rebuild that seafoam green is a great color.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Have one myself too. There are more on here than I thought...

Steve


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Awesome looking boat. Welcome to the forum, Do you have any build pics before/after?  Please share if you do.
> 
> Color I'm partial to baby/ light blue..... I know someone who will say paint it black ;D


 


Before I sold my Johnsen skiff to saltyguy, I had considered black or seafoam green.
Then I decided to buy the Copperhead and went with black.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Picture for good measure:










Plan to put this one under the knife someday and give it a full smooth deck. Thankfully I changed my mind about selling it. And color? I am extremely partial to a black outer hull. 

Steve


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

once you go black you never go back


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That's because it is stained perminatly. You can't wash the black out ;D ;D ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of my Johnsen. I love the sea foam green thats what I went with.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

SWEET MACHINE Love the color. I have a mitchell that i'm doing Blue hull. Have not decited what the dech will be.

Mudd Minnow


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Cant go wrong painting it chrome or color changing chameleon lol. Jk. Kinda.. ;D


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw a Ford truck I can't say painted but, it had swurls in the aluminum body with flames that moved when you walked by changing colors and then was covered in a clear coating. It was breath taking. I wonder if you could paint it chrome colored with blue waves (see threw) making them move as you walked by and covered it in a clear urithane.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I saw a Ford truck I can't say painted but, it had swurls in the aluminum body with flames that moved when you walked by changing colors and then was covered in a clear coating. It was breath taking. I wonder if you could paint it chrome colored with blue waves (see threw) making them move as you walked by and covered it in a clear urithane.




I'm not sure what you mean by move as you walked by.
But a couple companies offer a chrome paint.
It's shot over black to get a chrome like finish.
It just lacks depth that reals chrome has.

As for the "see through" paint, that's kandy paint.
Which is just a urethane clear tinted with dyes.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

When you walked by the truck, The flames moved like they were real. It was thebest paint job I've ever seen.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> When you walked by the truck, The flames moved like they were real. It was thebest paint job I've ever seen.



lol.
There's no way they can move.
It's impossible.
Maybe an illusion.
It had to be several flames in pearls and the angle you looked at it made the pearls flip.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, it was an illusion but, You know the paint people put on the cars today that change colors when you look at it a certain way. I think that is what they used and it made the flames look like they were moving. It was a great paint job.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

@ paint it black. a friend of mine has done this. its just like your thinking. first is the kandy realistic flames airbrushed then adding pearls and silks that keep overlapping flames and giving that depth. finished when you walk by the pearls and silks change and you then see the kandy.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Interference pigment? A sculptor friend of mine uses it on his welded aluminum work.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

what are silks? 
I have been doing custom paint work on boats and cars since I was 14. I'm 26 years old now.
I have no idea what silks are.

And kandy paint adds the depth.
You will see it the whole time, it doesn't hide. lol


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

to bas it was on a Ford.... :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And I'm not trying to be an ass.
I'm just curious to what silks is.
Maybe you guys call it silks and we call it something else down here.
I know south Florida slang is completely different than other places.


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

what i call silks is just a much finer pearl additive. actually when used it tends to tint more than add pearl effect.


----------

